# cam swap and traction control not working



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i just did a cam swap and now the traction control is off and the button does not work to turn it on and off anybody have this problem could it just be a blown fuse


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I just did a cam swap and didnt have this problem. Have you had it tuned yet?


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

not yet


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You have to finsh the install, IE the tune before you start asking about problems with the car.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I have found that the traction control defaulting to be off means either something is not fully plugging in or needs to be flashed AKA retuned.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For the millionth time it would really help if people posted what year they had. . . Do people think that all three years are the same??? or that we can guess? The LS1 and LS2 have different causes as it's controlled different ways.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Going by the avatar it looks like an LS2 to me.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HP11 said:


> Going by the avatar it looks like an LS2 to me.


True, I saw that but maybe he could be the very first one to swap hoods or even put on split exhausts.


----------

